# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مباحث عمومی دلفی و پاسکال >  نصب پشتیبانی از زبانهای راست به چپ و تنظیم زبان فارسی در ویندوز (سورس)

## arash_ebrahimi_nk

سلام.

یکی از مشکلات برنامه نویسان ایرانی بررسی پشتیبانی از زبان فارسی در ویندوز کاربر میباشد. من ابزارهایی برای پارسی زبانان تهیه کرده ام که امیدوارم راهگشای آنها در توسعه نرم 

افزارهایشان باشد.
ابزارها شامل: یک برنامه کامل به همراه سورس آن به زبان دلفی، یک نمونه Batch File به اضافه راهنما و منابع تحقیق در موارد کلی و جزئی.
تمامی ابزارها در فایل ضمیمه شده به انتهای این پست موجود میباشند.

تصویری از نمای ظاهری برنامه Regional_Options:


همانطور که ملاحظه میفرمایید این برنامه شامل چهار دکمه میباشد که کارایی هر کدام از بالا به پایین به قرار زیر است:

1- برای بررسی پشتیبانی یا عدم پشتیبانی ویندوز از زبانهای راست به چپ و نصب این امکان در صورت نیاز.

گزینه مربوط به پشتیبانی از زبانهای راست به چپ را در سربرگ Languages از Regional and Language Options واقع در کنترل خواهید یافت.


2- برای بررسی نصب یا عدم نصب زبان فارسی (بمنظور استفاده نرم افزارها در پنجره ها، منوها، دکمه ها و ...) در سیستم و نصب آن در صورت نیاز.

این مورد به کشویی Language for non-Unicode programs موجود در سربرگ Advanced از Regional and Language Options واقع در کنترل پنل اشاره دارد.


3- برای بررسی تطبیق استانداردها و قالبهایی نظیر تاریخ، ساعت، واحد پول کشور و... با استانداردها و قالبهای کشور ایران و تنظیم این مورد در صورت نیاز.

اشاره دارد به قسمت  Standards and Formats از سربرگ Regional Options  واقع در کادر Regional and Language Options از کنترل پنل.


4- برای بررسی حضور زبان فارسی در بین زبانهایی که میتوان با صفحه کلید به آن زبانها در ویندوز تایپ کرد و اضافه کردن زبان فارسی به لیست زبانهای مورد حمایت.

اشاره دارد به Text Services and Input Languages که از طریق Language Bar میتوانید به آن دسترسی داشته باشید و نیز از طریق کلیک بر دکمه Details  در سربرگ Languages از Regional and Language Options واقع در کنترل پنل.


*نکته1:* منابع تحقیق به عنوان راهنما در داخل پوشه Help قرار گرفته و لابلای کدها به آنها ارجاع داده شده است.

*نکته2:* کدها به زبان دلفی نوشته شده اند، اما از آنجاییکه توابع و متدهای بکار رفته مربوط به API ویندوز میباشند براحتی میتوانید آنها را به زبان مورد نظر انتقال دهید.

*نکته3:* راه حل های مختصر نصب و تنظیم موارد فوق از طریق فایلهای Bat یا Batch File و نیز برنامه نویسی دستی، در پوشه Other Methods قرار داده شده.

*نقطه قوت برنامه:* *کدهایی که در این برنامه قرار داده شده از توابع استاندارد ویندوز و فایل INTL.INF موجود در سی دی ویندوز برای بررسی، نصب و تنظیم موارد مذکور بهره میبرد و از هرگونه کد نویسی ابتکاری پرهیز شده است و در نتیجه در صد خطای آن بسیار پایین بوده و میتوان آنرا به ویندوزهای پایین تر و بالاتر انتقال داد.
*


در آخر باید بگم که انگلیسی من در حد Beginner هست و روی این برنامه سه روز بیشتر وقت نذاشتم، عیب و ایرادات کار رو بهم بگید تا رفع کنم.

ضمیمه:
http://rapidshare.com/files/38578130...tions.rar.html

اگه راهنمایی های موجود در فایل کفایت نمیکنه و سوال یا مشکلی براتون پیش اومد در همین تاپیک بپرسید.

----------


## SYNDROME

با سلام
فکر کنم فایل ضمیمه مشکل دارد.
من که نتونستم DownLoad کنم.

----------


## arash_ebrahimi_nk

فکر نمیکنم مشکلی داشته - یه نفر دیگه تست کنه.

----------


## DAMAVAND

منم نتونستم دانلود بکنم !

----------


## Mahmood_M

سلام
ممنون بابت برنامه و سورس ...
برای من مشکلی نداشت ...
ولی بهتره توی یه سرور دیگه آپلود کنید چون RapidShare اجازه استفاده از Dawnload Manager ها رو نمیده ! و چون حجم فایل زیاده ، یه خورده به مشکل بر میخوریم ...

پ.ن :
@  SYNDROME
چند روزی وقت نداشتم زیاد On باشم ( ببخشید ! ) ، به زودی جوابت رو میدم ... 

موفق باشید ...

----------


## arash_ebrahimi_nk

در حال حاظر دسترسی به اینترنت درست و حسابی ندارم ولی برای دو سه روز دیگه شاید بتونم جای دیگه آپلودش کنم.

----------


## Inprise

آفرین . بخاطر کار تر و تمیزی که کردی و با بقیه به اشتراک گذاشتی یک مدال بهت دادم . کدت به خوبی کار میکنه و همه چیزش کامله . قطعا همراه با بسته " تاریخ و زبان فارسی" که بزودی توسط سایت برنامه نویس منتشر میشه روی یک صفحه اختصاصی در سایت میگذاریمش .

----------


## best_ariya

بسیار عالی بود من مدتها به دنبال این برنامه می گشتم . بازم از شما دوست عزیز بابت این کار متشکر هستم.

----------


## Valadi

لینک مشکل داره جناب arash_ebrahimi_nk
در سایت برنامه نویس آپلود کن 
با تشکر

----------


## DataMaster

من الان دارم دانلود میکنم
فکر میکنم کاربران با نحوه دانلود از RapidShare آشنا نباشند. وقتی که لینک مورد نظر رو باز میکنید در صفحه ای که بار میشه تقریبا انتهای صفحه یک دکمه FREE هست اونو کلیلک کنید تا به صفحه اصلی که باید دانلود کنید برید.

----------


## یاسر مددیان

دوست عزیز اگه تو یه سرور دیگه آپلود کنید ممنون میشم.

----------


## Inprise

@Arash : آیا روی ویندوز ویستا هم تستش کردی ؟ اگر جوابش منفی بوده برای حل مشکلاتش کاری کردی یا بدون مسئله کار میکنه ؟

----------


## arash_ebrahimi_nk

> @Arash : آیا روی ویندوز ویستا هم تستش کردی ؟ اگر جوابش منفی بوده برای حل مشکلاتش کاری کردی یا بدون مسئله کار میکنه ؟


سلام

جواب منفیه (روی سیستم در حال حاظر ویستا و 2000 نصب ندارم).

1- یکی از مشکلات اینه که فایلهای زبان در ویندوزهای مختلف شاید کمی متفاوت باشه (فایلهایی که در پوشه I386 قرار داده رو میگم).
2- من فایل INTL.INF برای ویندوز XP رو در کنار برنامه خودم قرار داده ام در صورتیکه م باید از فایل INF موجود در پوشه WINDOWS\INF استفاده میکردم که در تمامی ویندوزها (احتمالاً) در همون پوشه قرار داره و متناسب با همون ویندوز هست.
هنوز درست تحقیق نکردم فی الحال درگیر برخی کارها هستم.


میتونم با ویندوز ویستا و 2000 هم سازگارش کنم.
ویندوز 98 و ME که دیگه منسوخ شدن و من برای اونها کاری نمیکنم و ویندوزهای NT و 2003 هم که فکر میکنم مشابه باشن.
بنابراین بزودی 2000 پروفشنال و Vista انترپرایز رو نصب و برنامه رو با اونها هم سازگار میکنم.

پیشنهادی مد نظر دارید بفرمایید.

----------


## یاسر مددیان

خیلی عالیه. آقای ابراهیمی از کار شنگتون ممنونم.
دوستانی که نمی تونن از RapidShare دانلود کنن از لینک زیر می تونن دانلود کنن. البته با اجازه آقای ابراهیمی


http://www.nama-zz.com/forum/Regional_Options.rar


موفق باشید.

----------


## ealvandi

آرش جان دستست درد نکنه برنامه خوب  ، به درد بخوری دادی از بابت سورس هم ازت ممنونم لطفا از این محبت ها بشتر بکنید.

----------


## arash_ebrahimi_nk

اینم برای ویندوز ویستا:

http://rapidshare.com/files/47697419...Vista.rar.html

چندان بهش شاخه و برگ ندادم اما یه راهنما همراهش هست که اگه کسی خواست بررسی کنه و زیر و بم هاش رو در بیاره میتونه به اون مراجعه کنه.

مثله اینکه عکس های قبلی من پاک شده و اون yesalbum دیگه بدرد نمیخوره - آیا سرور بهتری برای عکس و فایل سراغ دارید؟ برای آپلود کردن عکسهای برنامه در ویستا و توضیحات مربوط به دکمه هاش مانند نمونه پیشین + آپلود کردن مجدد عکسهای قبلی.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> مثله اینکه عکس های قبلی من پاک شده و اون yesalbum دیگه بدرد نمیخوره - آیا سرور بهتری برای عکس و فایل سراغ دارید؟


http://www.villagephotos.com/
http://www.easy-share.com/

----------


## technic

لینک جدیدهم کار نمی کنه 
دوست عزیز اگه می شه توی همین تایپک آپلود کنید ممنون میشم.

----------


## persianboy

واقعا برنامه بدرد بخوریه اما یه مشکل بزرگ داره :  از قضا من کار نصب ویندوزم یه ساعت پیش
تموم شده و xp professional هستش ولی دکمه اول برنامه شما کارشو انجام نمیده ، به همین 
دلیل هم بقیه دکمه هاش کار نمیکنه و من حتما باید از 
Control Panel --> regional and ...--> languages تیک install files for complex رو بزنم و apply کنم تا سه تا دکمه دیگه کار کنن ، ولی بدون اون تیک دکمه اول کار نمیکنه ، اما توی تشخیسش
اشتباه نمیکنه .

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

ولی من بدون مشکل روی یه ویندوز اکس.پی.پرو نصبش کردم

----------


## persianboy

میتونم از بقیه دوستان هم خواهش کنم که تیک مربوطه رو بردارن و امتحانش بکنن . 
نمیشه که فقط رو سیستم من کار نکنه.

----------


## Ghasem Dehghani

> میتونم از بقیه دوستان هم خواهش کنم که تیک مربوطه رو بردارن و امتحانش بکنن . 
> نمیشه که فقط رو سیستم من کار نکنه.


به نظر من دوستان قبلی ویندوز خودشون رو از روی هارد نصب کرده بودند نه از روی سی دی و هنگام فعالیت برنامه اطلاعات مورد نیاز از روی ارد به صورت اتوماتیک بر داشته شده بودند . لطفا دوستان قبلی در این مورد جواب بدن .
با تشکر فراوان از تمام دوستان

----------


## arash_ebrahimi_nk

سلام
من زیاد نفهمیدم چی به چی شد. اما اینها رو چک کن.

1- آیا کاربر ویندوز (و برنامه) سطح دسترسی مدیر سیستم (Administrator) رو داره؟ 
2- ممکنه فایهایی که من از یه سی دی ویندوز SP2 گرفتم به ویندوز شما نخونه که احتمالش خیلی کمه - به هر حال یه بار هم فایلهای توی سی دی خودت رو توی پوشه I386 قرار بده ببین چی در میاد.
3- یه بار نامهایی که توی کدها ذکر شده (مثل نام فایل و غیره) رو چک کن یه موقع سهواً چیزی بد نوشته نشده باشه (از نظر املایی میگم).

چیز دیگه ای فعلاً به ذهنم نمیرسه.

----------


## پرواز

با تشکر از آقای ابراهیمی. برنامه واقعای جالبیه.




> آفرین . بخاطر کار تر و تمیزی که کردی و با بقیه به اشتراک گذاشتی یک مدال بهت دادم . کدت به خوبی کار میکنه و همه چیزش کامله . قطعا همراه با بسته " تاریخ و زبان فارسی" که بزودی توسط سایت برنامه نویس منتشر میشه روی یک صفحه اختصاصی در سایت میگذاریمش .


 
1. اگه این کد رو همراه با پکیج تاریخ و زبان فارسی و روی یه صفحه گذاشتید آدرسش رو به ما هم بدید.

2. اگه این کارو نکردید لااقل همین تاپیک رو به صورت اعلان در بیارید که برای بقیه دوستان هم قابلیت دسترسی آسونتری داشته باشه.

ممنون از همکاریتون.

----------


## manvaputra

دوست عزیز سلام در حال حاضز من از هیچ کدوم از لینکها قادر به دانلود کردن نیستم لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------


## shareh

من این دوتا رو در اکانت گوگل خودم اپلودش کردم 
براحتی دانلودش کنید 

برای Xp
http://behroze.elyasi.googlepages.co...al_Options.rar

این هم برای ویستا:
http://behroze.elyasi.googlepages.co...ions_Vista.rar

البته در ویستا برای   اجرا روی برنامه راست کلیک کرده  و گزینه Run As Administrator را انتخاب کنید 
یا علی ...

----------


## سيد مجتبي هاشمي

آقا آرش ممنون از برنامه خوبی که نوشتین. اما مثل اینکه جای حروف "پ" و "ژ" رو درست نمیکنه. آیا امکانش هست این قسمت رو هم بهش اضافه کنید؟ در ضمن اگه نوشته های برنامه رو فارسی میکردین بهتر بود.

----------


## habib1367

سلام برو بکس
من ویندوز 7 تم این مشکل رو نداشت ولی این ویندوز xp  که نصبیدم الان یه برنامه روش نصبیدم که هیچ کدوم از فونتا  فارسی رو نمیشناسه و به صورت علامت سواله. هزار تا فونت هو ریختم و فایده نداره
آیا با این برنامه شما درست میشه؟
و بابا جان خوب راست میگن دیگه لینکا خرابه از مدیا فایر آپ کنید

----------


## SayeyeZohor

دوست عزيز من كه نتونستم دانلودش كنم  :گریه:

----------


## SayeyeZohor

مي تونين يك اكانت تو سايت بلاگ اسكاي ايجاد كنين و بعد با اون اكانت تو سايت پيكوفايل فايل هاتون رو آپلود كنين

----------


## SayeyeZohor

منم يك همچين سورسي نوشتم
ولي نميدونم از نظر قانوني مشكل ساز ميشه اگه براي استفاده عموم بذارم يا نه؟
آخه براي شركتي كه توش كار مي كنم نوشتم
 :لبخند: 
روي ويندوز XP و 7 
32 , 64 بيتي هم جواب مي ده

----------


## matinebi

با سلام لطفا لینک دانلود را دوباره قرار دهید

----------


## alaveh

دوستان ، صاحب این تاپیک از  12 شهریور 1386 تا الان دیگه اینجا نیومده . به نظر نمیرسه پاسخی بگیرید .

----------


## omidan321

منم نتونستم دانلودش کنم

----------


## omidan321

کسی لینک جدیدشو نداره ؟
از کجامیتونم دانلودش کنم؟

----------


## omidan321

از کجا میتونم دانلودش کنم همه لیکها خرابه..............

----------


## hp1361

سلا به دوستان

از دوستان کسی سورسش رو نداره مجددا آپلود کنه؟

ممنون

----------


## arash_ebrahimi_nk

سلام. یکی از دوستان برنامه رو اینجا آپلود کرده فک کنم...

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...l=1#post531415

----------

